# Help needed with grad. school project



## kdall (Apr 30, 2009)

I am currently working on a project for a grad school course and I am supposed to interview an expatriate working in Thailand. The person I was planning on interviewing is not responding.

Would anyone be interested in answering these questions:
-What are the differences between your home country and Thailand?

-What experiences did you find most challenging, satisfying and puzzling?

-What advice would you give to others who are facing an assignment in Thailand to ensure success?

Thanks so much!


----------

